# Chinese mobiles games & softwares where to get??



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

I got a new chinese mobile which is quite feature packed but I cant find any 3rd party game or softwares which can load on the chinese mobile.

What OS do chinese mobile use?
any sourse for downloading games/software which work on chinese mobile?
I basically want a blacklist software for my chinese phone.

Has anyone found any software which can work on these?


----------



## qadirahmed (Feb 23, 2008)

No way...... u cant find any..... and u cant install any


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 23, 2008)

hu.mnmn...................seems Chinese don't like to play games.

These are few sets which have java enabled & they let you install games but mine does not have java.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ then no chance, you cant install any game in it.....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 24, 2008)

I found from a source that .nes (file) games will work with this but have no source to download.


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 24, 2008)

If ur phone does not support Java platform then u can't install games on it.
As we can't install any .sis games or software on chinese mobiles.
I also have Chinese mobile, it supports Java Games but not Softwares
I have installed around 40 games yet and have more than 150 games, which is yet to play


----------



## bsatheeshkumar (Mar 29, 2008)

anujsaini said:


> If ur phone does not support Java platform then u can't install games on it.
> As we can't install any .sis games or software on chinese mobiles.
> I also have Chinese mobile, it supports Java Games but not Softwares
> I have installed around 40 games yet and have more than 150 games, which is yet to play



can u please instruct how to install java games in chinese mobile. I have a 3gsm tv y390 model. will it support java games


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 29, 2008)

check the manual if it supports java or not!


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 29, 2008)

bsatheeshkumar said:


> can u please instruct how to install java games in chinese mobile. I have a 3gsm tv y390 model. will it support java games



1st check that ur mobile supports Java or not. I know manual will not help, so just google info. about ur mobile.

If it supports then tell me, i will tell u.

Or else if u can't check whether it is java supported or not, so just Put any java game file in ur mobile. Then select the file through mobile n go to options, if there is any install option then Install it. If not then ur mobile doesn't support java games


----------

